# Northern Nights Touring Series @ RCH sgf, ny



## robsextreme (Nov 29, 2010)

Another great night of racing. close competition in all 3 mains. Touring spec class A-main won by Randy on a last second pass of Josh. B-main won by myself who was trading the lead for the final minute with Anthony. Trans Am main was won by Bob with Dave finishing second.

We will be starting a 8 week points season the first saturday of the new year. So come join the fun. Call Rob AT Robs Extreme Rc in Fort Edward, NY for class rules and pricing on the spec package.

phone : 518-615-7072


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Really If you are even slightly interested come check it out. We are having a great time. Really a great bunch of guys.


----------

